# Determine lag and latency without ping and IMCP

## FatBob

Does anyone know a good tool for determining lag without using ping? I try to ping a server, but it doesn't reply. I know it exists, but they obviously have that IMCP/ping closed.

Is there some sort of tool which sends packets and waits for a response, rather than through IMCP?

Thanks.

----------

## SoTired

I know of no tool, but there're always the standard linux commands.

```

wget -b http://www.google.com >/dev/null 2>/dev/null && tcpdump -c 5 host `ifconfig | awk '{ print $2 }' | grep addr | sed '2d' | sed -e '/addr:/s///g'` 2>/dev/null

```

works for me, for google.com.

Of course that'll only work if they are running a webserver, though anything that sends packets would work (don't need to use wget) then you just measure the difference between the packet sent from you to them and back from them to you in the tcpdump output.

Then again it would probably be easier to do that without using that command.

Edit:

Wow, I'm tired, that could be a lot more simple, sorry.

----------

## fennec

is it a web server ? 

you might want to try httping, which sends http requests to a web server and returns response time

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=httping

----------

## FatBob

Thanks guys.

No sorry, it's not a webserver. It's actually the World of Warcraft game servers. Rather than create a character on a very laggy server, I'd rather do some reconnaissance first and find out which would be best for me.

Thanks for the help though.

----------

## smutt

http://www.hping.org/

--Smutt

----------

